# Modern tool md-45a



## RobertW (Aug 11, 2021)

Does anyone have any feedback on the Modern tool MD-45a Mill drill. I am looking at upgrading my round column mill drill in the near future and looking for advise on what's available out there. I am not interested in anything from busybee as I have had too many bad experiences there. I wouldn't mind a good used bridgeport style machine but in Calgary/Alberta they seem to be kind of scarce. TIA


----------



## PeterT (Aug 11, 2021)

Can you post a link or pic? If its the same dovetail RF-45 clone that Alex ran as  a demo at our meetup there, gosh was it 2+ years already, I thought it ran pretty good. It was certainly quieter than my Taiwain made RF-45. So I think maybe this one (Chinese version) has somehow improved upon the design over the years. Modern will plug it in & run it for you or they may have a demo on the floor.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 11, 2021)

Here is a link to the machine.

https://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-md-45a-mill-drill-machine/

Looking at the specs it says the table size is 80 mm x240 mm.  3.14" x 9.44" seems kind of small. That must be a typo.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 11, 2021)

How much are they asking for it?


----------



## PeterT (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes something wrong with the specs. My RF-45 was this range & I think others somewhat similar.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 12, 2021)

They are asking $4500 I think the specs you posted are correct.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 12, 2021)

Another option depending on your timing & needs is PM.  John.C on our forum bought a 45 years ago & in the process of having a big boy PM Bridgeport clone delivered as we speak so can vouch for the order/delivery process. https://www.precisionmatthews.com/product-category/millingmachines/

On the plus side of Modern, delivery to your door, maybe more direct parts & support access. I bought a 935 mill from them couple years ago - I asked for some some recent customer names to call & ask about the machine. They were accommodating but not sure if its a normal request or just doing me a favor especially with privacy stuff these days. I assumed they checked in with the individual beforehand.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 12, 2021)

The King Canada equivalent appears to be significantly more expensive?

https://www.tegstools.com/king-industrial-kc-45-milling-drilling-gearhead-20-5-1-5-hp-110-220v


----------



## RobertW (Aug 12, 2021)

I was looking at the PM machines. They seem to be more affordable than anything local. The King Canada ones are way more expensive. I have also looked at some on the Grizzly website. They are more than PM. I am trying to talk myself into getting a Bridgeport style rather than a "benchtop" model. I have heard that some of the gear drive benchtop models have plastic gears.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 12, 2021)

I was looking at this one at Grizzly. 
https://www.grizzly.com/products/gr...peed-horizontal-vertical-mill-with-dro/g0757z


----------



## PeterT (Aug 12, 2021)

RobertW said:


> I am trying to talk myself into getting a Bridgeport style rather than a "benchtop" model. I have heard that some of the gear drive benchtop models have plastic gears.



Maybe that's why the Modern 45 mill was so much quieter than mine LOL. I think they would be able to answer that question for you. I think some of the smaller bench top may have plastic but I would be surprised if the 45 did. But its just a guess, I don't know for sure.

I don't regret my 935 mill at all. Bigger, smoother, quieter, more solid, knee vs head Z movement... but lots more moola. You require more ceiling room for the 935 VS, which is the only/smallest Bridgeport clone configuration Modern sells. The pancake motor model TV? is a bit shorter. Speed change is with belt/sheave flip but I think that would be custom order through Modern. That model is typically of interest if you get 3P motor & go VFD for example. PM sells a few flavors. Of interest, the 935 table to quill distance is still only about the same as RF45 unless you get a spacer block. The RF45 is a very functional machine for hobby purposes, so kind of depends on what you are doing.


----------



## RobertW (Oct 8, 2021)

Any opinions on this mill/drill?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/calgary/force-international-milling-machine/1588355203


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 8, 2021)

RobertW said:


> Any opinions on this mill/drill?



Given the scarcity of the market, it might be about the right price -- IF it checks out good.  Moving shouldn't be a problem.  We just moved a mill for Robin Hood that was double the weight, and a shaper for Kevin that was round the same as the Force.


----------



## RobertW (Oct 8, 2021)

It looks like he has lowered the price once already from 4500.00. You are right about the slim pickings right now. I am not sure how it would check out being in two pieces. The table does show some wear from the pictures. I am going to wait and see if the price comes down some more. I am in no rush to get a better mill that the MD30 I have now.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 8, 2021)

Is it new or almost new? There are mills coming up all the time - this is the cousin of the RF-30 the famous rong fu - it is just the "deluxe" version.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 8, 2021)

I did a demo on that same model at our meet up in January 2019. The machine was surprisingly solid. Definitely would recommend it. Thanks @Janger  for the photo.


----------



## Janger (Oct 8, 2021)

RobertW said:


> Any opinions on this mill/drill?
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/calgary/force-international-milling-machine/1588355203



I had one and it was a good machine for me. There is a story on it in the cnc section.


----------



## CWret (Sep 3, 2022)

I realize that this is an old thread - but the conversation is quite relevant to me now.
I have been considering adding a mill to my shop for 6 months now (I have zero milling experience). I started looking at Craftex or King and then strongly considered Precision Matthews. PM's large mill/drill (PM940M or PM940V) is on back order until early 2023. I recently learned about Modern Tools' MD-45A following a suggestion by @SomeGuy. 
Modern just received a shipment to Newmarket and has one on hold for me. I'm going to see it running on Wednesday.








						MODERN MD-45A MILL/DRILL MACHINE - Modern Tool Ltd.
					

MODERN MD-45A MILL/DRILL MACHINE




					www.moderntool.com
				




It's now $4950 + $700 for an installed 3-axis DRO. 
@Alexander - Do you have anything to add to your comments above?
@Janger - How long did you have one? Would you recommend it? I couldn't find the story on it in the CNC section.
I've heard good things about Modern Tool and they have been great in answering my many questions and offering to let me see it running. 

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Janger (Sep 3, 2022)

CWret said:


> I realize that this is an old thread - but the conversation is quite relevant to me now.
> I have been considering adding a mill to my shop for 6 months now (I have zero milling experience). I started looking at Craftex or King and then strongly considered Precision Matthews. PM's large mill/drill (PM940M or PM940V) is on back order until early 2023. I recently learned about Modern Tools' MD-45A following a suggestion by @SomeGuy.
> Modern just received a shipment to Newmarket and has one on hold for me. I'm going to see it running on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Actually this is a bit confusing- there is another mill referenced in this thread which is a first brand mill. That is the one alex had and then sold to me and now @kevindescelles has it. The md45 was demoed by Alex down at modern when we had an open house. If you’re going to try it do some side milling as well as drilling to get a better idea.


----------



## CWret (Sep 3, 2022)

So is the mill description I attached above (the Modern MD-45A) the one you had/sold?
Good advice, trying both side milling as well as drilling. Tks


----------



## Alexander (Sep 7, 2022)

@cwrhasit has been a while since i bought anything from modern tool but they were pleasant to deal with. I do recommend them


----------



## CWret (Sep 7, 2022)

Thanks for comment. 
They have been terrific with me as a perspective customer looking to buy a machine that is relatively small compared to what they normally sell.


----------

